# Brownhills



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

I telephoned Brownhills this morning and I asked to speak to a sales person as I was seriously interested in a M/H that they had for sale. I was told that they were all in a meeting so I left my tel no and asked if they would call me back.
Can you believe all the sales people in a meeting on a prime selling day??? 
They did not return my call within 1 hr so I called again and got the same reply. 
I called again (3rd tel call) about one & a half hours later after my original call and this time I managed to get through.
How can they expect to sell vans when they do not speak to interested customers.
I went elswhere and I will not go to Brownhills to view.
They have lost a prospective customer and this is the second time I have had such bad service from Brownhills and it will be the last.
Graham


----------



## guest (Jun 10, 2007)

hmmmmmm not good eh!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> I telephoned Brownhills this morning and I asked to speak to a seles person as I was seriously interested in a M/H that they had for sale. I wa told that they were all in a meeting so I left my tel no and asked if they would call me back.
> Can you believe all the sales people in a meeting on a prime selling day???
> They did not return my call within 1 hr so I called again.
> The same reply,I called again about one & a half houre after my original call and this time I managed to get through.
> ...



I have found Brownhills (North East) at Birtley Co. Durham to be excellent in all ways.  Staff are excellent and treat you like a friend when they get to know you.  I have not purchased a van there but have had it serviced and storage facilities are Gold standard.  I have had no problems with them returning phone calls often within a few minutes.


----------



## guest (Jun 12, 2007)

John Thompson said:
			
		

> I have found Brownhills (North East) at Birtley Co. Durham to be excellent in all ways.  Staff are excellent and treat you like a friend when they get to know you.  I have not purchased a van there but have had it serviced and storage facilities are Gold standard.  I have had no problems with them returning phone calls often within a few minutes.


maybe they knew it was graham calling eh!!  hhee hhee   
sorry graham xxx


----------



## Nosha (Jun 12, 2007)

Brownhills at Newark is fantastic for viewing different layouts etc... but they're now FAR to big and impersonal, and you'll find the same make & model cheaper at other dealers.
From my searching days almost a year ago I would recommend Oak Tree nr Mansfield, RDH who we bought from, just round the corner - small but VERY helpful and friendly; and Heart of England nr where we live... but just didn't have what we were looking for!


----------



## ann randerson (Jun 15, 2007)

We have been to our local Brownhills, which I believe is their latest site opened.  Not impressed,most of the sales people just don't seem to be interested.  So going for a 'part ex' somewhere else.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Jun 15, 2007)

When i was veiwing i always found the smaller companys to be more freindly and helpful.The last van i brought from heart of england ,which were very good,recommended to others no problems.Also found even though they are small still can get a bit of price ,or couple of extras thrown in.


----------



## pappajohn (Jun 16, 2007)

we also went to brownhills at newark with a list from the net only to be told "not in stock, already sold or i dont know where you got this list but we have none of these".
needless to say we went elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> I telephoned Brownhills this morning and I asked to speak to a sales person as I was seriously interested in a M/H that they had for sale. I was told that they were all in a meeting so I left my tel no and asked if they would call me back.
> Can you believe all the sales people in a meeting on a prime selling day???
> They did not return my call within 1 hr so I called again and got the same reply.
> I called again (3rd tel call) about one & a half hours later after my original call and this time I managed to get through.
> ...


Cant really believe it,  but I went to Brownhills & did a deal, bought a Hymer Tramp T Class and at a very good price. Just hope that they keep to the agreement about little snagging jobs.


----------



## guest (Jun 18, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Cant really believe it,  but I went to Brownhills & did a deal, bought a Hymer Tramp T Class and at a very good price. Just hope that they keep to the agreement about little snagging jobs.


congratulations and celebrations..........hhee hhee    
i knew you were like me...mad 'n' spontanious!!!!!
well done glad to hear your gonna be back on the road.....xxxx


----------



## Nosha (Jun 19, 2007)

That's it... spend the 'poor' kid inheritance!

                           I know we did!!

                                             Happy motorhoming *****!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

*Got it*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> Cant really believe it,  but I went to Brownhills & did a deal, bought a Hymer Tramp T Class and at a very good price. Just hope that they keep to the agreement about little snagging jobs.


Well folks, we picked it up yesterday and most of the small snagging jobs have been done.  Just waiting for a cupboard door & handbook from Hymer. 
Reasonably happy and it looks like we had a good deal. 
The only thing we were not happy about was that Brownhills had only gone through the motions of a clean/valet and had not cleaned the roof at all! 
Not really a problem as we will and would have anyway completley cleaned the interior to our own high standards.
Now we have to learn about all the new gadjets 
The guy that did the handover (Alan)  was very good and a credit to Brownhills. Just a pity that they did not bother to clean it properly.


----------



## wigan pier (Jun 24, 2007)

*******

hope you have many fine hours in your new van   good luck with it




   regards andy


----------



## guest (Jun 24, 2007)

have lots of fun in your new motorhome graham & kath...love sammx


----------



## bugsy (Jun 24, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Well folks, we picked it up yesterday and most of the small snagging jobs have been done.  Just waiting for a cupboard door & handbook from Hymer.
> Reasonably happy and it looks like we had a good deal.
> The only thing we were not happy about was that Brownhills had only gone through the motions of a clean/valet and had not cleaned the roof at all!
> Not really a problem as we will and would have anyway completley cleaned the interior to our own high standards.
> ...


new motorhome.....oh i wish.enjoy *****


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks Guys & Gals. I could not reply earlier as my tel line has been down and broadband was even slower than gas or candle power. Back again now and in full working order


----------



## guest (Jun 25, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys & Gals. I could not reply earlier as my tel line has been down and broadband was even slower than gas or candle power. Back again now and in full working order


hi mate.....i will do a new thread 4 us....hold on xxxx


----------



## MuddiBootz (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Graham,
Great to see your new van. Hope youre enjoying it? Of course you are! Hope to see you around soon.
Martin & Emma (met at Carrog)


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

*Meet again*



			
				MuddiBootz said:
			
		

> Hi Graham,
> Great to see your new van. Hope youre enjoying it? Of course you are! Hope to see you around soon.
> Martin & Emma (met at Carrog)


Hi Martin & Emma, Thanks, hope to meet again,  
regards Graham


----------



## roland rat (Aug 11, 2007)

*Hymer water pumps*

Hi *****,
           just a bit of friendly advice, if you can, order a spare pump from Hymer uk and keep it in the motorhome. My Hymer is fitted with a tandem pump and are only obtainable from them. At the moment they are on special offer and are very cheap, I think yours will be the same as mine, I always carry a spare pump as you never know when they are are going to let you down. We will have to arrange a meet sometime.
                                                                  Roland Rat.


----------



## peterandbetty (Oct 5, 2007)

*no hope for Brownhills*

Just read all your posts regarding Brownhills .We've had major problems with Brownhills ,we brought a new M/H after having a very bad accident in 2006 ,went to Brownhills Cannock.big mistake had nothing but trouble to much to go into but somuch so that in the end the service manager would not return our calls.In the end i e-mailed the make Lunar who are being most helpful and trying to sort out the problems.Some of you might think we are being to fussy but when you've paid a lot of money things should be right and if its not you should not get the run around because Brownhills whom ever you speak to never wright anything down so when you get back to them they dont know what your talking about.The morell of this tale stay away from Brownhills Cannock ,and i agree Alan the guy who shows you how every thing works is the best person there and the only one who cares.


----------



## Telstar (Dec 3, 2007)

*Brownhills - Newark*

I was with friends this weekend and they told me that their motorhome had just been in for its 3rd habitation service and they asked Brownhills to have a look at 3 minor things, for example split/broken column on a downlighter.  Brownhills charged them 15 mins labour for each item.  They also said that Brownhills were proud of their £70 per hour labour charge!  In addition the motorhome is on an Alko chassis having a double floor and the service man left the locker doors not only unlocked, but physically open so anyone could have helped themselves to the contents in the floor space.  Evidently you usually have to wait 3-4 weeks to book it in, but Brownhills offered a date 4 days away and actually completed the work on an earlier date (they take the MH down and leave it, collecting later).  Is Brownhills losing custom or is it a very slack period for them?

Jon


----------

